# Anyone here using Pea Protein powder?



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't laugh, but happen to see a segment of Dr. Oz where pea powder was highly recommended. I've been using egg white for some time, but I thought the pea powder made some sense, ie highly assimilated by the body. Any "users" ?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Simplemind said:


> Don't laugh, but happen to see a segment of Dr. Oz where pea powder was highly recommended. I've been using egg white for some time, but I thought the pea powder made some sense, ie highly assimilated by the body. Any "users" ?


Yes. No quantifiable results though. That said, I don't notice any detrimental effects either.


----------



## BikeSkiParaglide (Sep 20, 2007)

Pea Protein is good stuff! Soy and Whey are not nearly as healthy long term IMO. The healthiest and best tasting stuff I've found is: Lifetime Life's Basics Plant Protein. It combines proteins from pea, hemp, rice and chia seed, for an awesome amino acid profile. (I buy it at Vitacost at 40% off)


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I use Sunwarrior Vegan protein. I like the mix and it tastes fairly good.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I really like hemp protein - either ground hemp (green powder) or hemp hearts (little brown flakes, similar in size to quinoa). The hearts are more expensive but have more protein and an awesome nutty taste, occasionally they're on sale so I'll get them if they're the same price as the ground hemp. 

It's already a complete protein and gives you a bunch of good fiber as well as pulls your into an alkaline state compared to most meat-based proteins.


----------



## BikeSkiParaglide (Sep 20, 2007)

Sunwarrior rocks! - the only one I know of that's sprouted... so your body assimilates the protein better.

I'll check out the hemp hearts- interesting.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Also look at True Nutrition. They sell pure pea, rice, and hemp protein. You can also browse their forums to see what their users think about the taste.


----------

